# Whats the name of this Oriental Red color?



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

It is out of a Almond Cock/Kite Hen. Dave


----------



## whitesnmore (Sep 9, 2004)

Not sure but love the color on the one in your left hand. Nice looking birds!!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks ken!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I always try to stick my nose in the color guessing game,,,,my guess it may turn out to be an ash red...???? lets see what jbangles has to say and Becky too!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

LUCKYT said:


> It is out of a Almond Cock/Kite Hen. Dave


 *Well this is easy and I will quote from the book "BREEDING AND INHERITANCE IN PIGEONS" by Axel Sell..... Almond cock x Kite hen:One quarter of the progeny will be Almond with a fine ground color (being impure for recessive red),one eight will be Almond with a poor ground color(lacking the trait for recessive red). One eight will be DeRoy,one quarter Kites with a rich bronze, one eight with poor bronze,and one eight will be Agates.Some of the Agates may show whitesides in mature plumage If the Kite hen is poor bronze and or the Almond cock is lacking recessive red too,we will not get DeRoy and Agates Thus about 50% will be Almond and 50% Kites. In all different colorations we will get both sexes." end of quote............So I feel that you have one ALMOND here and the other is KITE with poor bronze.* GEORGE


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm glad George knows what he's talking about, cause almonds are one color I don't know much about  They make pretty birds though!


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone! I have a lot to learn about Color genetics. never knew a Kite would show itself that way. I have a lot to learn with these colors! LOL! Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, the the youngster is starting to show a lot of dark red flecking, so i am saying Deroy, (matches the pics i have seen) i do not know, so i will have to wait...  Dave


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

*Almond!*

Ahah! the red is getting flecks though out the Body and looking like dad more every day..... SO it is one REAL light Almond, and a dark! Like his father. will try to get more pic's this weekend. Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

are you coloring spots on your birds now Dave lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well you know Lakota, i have all these Magic markers laying around....and, LOL! Dave


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2009)

well you know what they say about idle hands lol


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

LOL! You got the idle hands thing right! I am NOT used too working only 40 hours a week! LOL! Dave


----------



## jbangelfish (Mar 22, 2008)

*Hi Dave*



LUCKYT said:


> It is out of a Almond Cock/Kite Hen. Dave


I think your almond cock is ash red almond and you have an almond and an ash red youngster. I don't see kite but that doesn't mean that it isn't there. Kite is just a bronze and kite birds are normally t pattern blues with bronze, the preferred mate for classic almond breeding. The reddish baby looks to be ash red, maybe with sooty factor or other modifiers but an ash red bird. Kite bronze can carry over into many other colors but birds that are referred to as kites are normally the t pattern blue variety. The kite bronze normally shows in the flight feathers when wings are spread and can spread into the shield or even further.

Bill


----------



## LUCKYT (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, the Red one is starting to show more dark spots, and since the "back ground red is the same as the Father, i think they are both Almonds, the lighter one is NOT Maturing like the Father. Dave


----------

